# Stanley Handyman Plane ?



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I ran across a Stanley Handyman Plane in a flea mkt. the other day for $15.00 and wanted opinions on it before I buy it. It is in almost like new condition. Its one of the blue ones. I don't remember the exact model or size, but it was probably like a #3 or #4 jack plane. I am still building a set of hand tools and so far have only 1 plane, a Stanley/Bailey # 5 with corrugated bed, so I don't have one this size. So should I buy it or just hold out for more Stanley/Bailey planes?

Thanks for you advice.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to preface my response with a disclaimer: I'm not the hand plane expert around here. Hopefully you'll get suggestions from someone who knows more than me!

#3 and #4 are pretty common. You should be able to find a Bailey pretty easily and not spend a whole lot more on it. I think I'd pass. Now if it was a good deal on a hard-to-find size, I'd grab it. That way I'd at least have one until I could find/afford a better one.


----------



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I am leaning towards letting it pass. Just thought I would get some more opinions. It is only $15 bucks though. LOL


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with Peter. Look for a pre-war Bailey Jack. Everything you want to know will be at 
Patrick's Blood and Gore page
I have also found Sargent planes to be worthwhile with heavy castings. There are no frog adjustment screws that be accessed with the blade and chipbreaker in place, but once set, they work like a champ, and are not as inflated in price as the Baileys.

Also good for finding out what year a Bailey is


----------



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Let it pass = 2
Buy it = 00000

Let it pass is running away with it! LOL


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd pass if you expect to only have a few planes, I'd recomend investing a little more up front for a keeper.

Peter and Douglas are spot on with their advice about better quality available for similiar prices. You'll have to shop but $15 to $25 is a good range for #3 and #4 baileys on e-bay. Remember to add $10 to $15 on shipping. You'll be $30 to $40 in to something that you can expect to perform reasonably well.

If it was me (back when I only had one other plane, or today if my wife wasn't looking over my shoulder)

I'd buy if…

It looks relatively unused or near perfect condition.

You're right that it's only $15. It would be worth that for parts. You'll spend $10 to $15 on shipping alone for buying a decent one on e-bay or Craigs. It's also a great learning / starter piece in the sense that you dont have a whole lot of cash invested, so you won't be intimidated to refinish, sharpen, sand grind etc. You can fuss and fiddle without worrying about the cost, and if you want, later on you can resell it for the same $15.

The Handyman series aren't top of the line, but they're far more functional than some of the cheap stuff at Harbor Freight that's nearly impossible to use.

It's your second piece so it could be educational or simply a space filler for a set. You won't get hurt.


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

voice of decent.. anytime i can by a usuable tool for 15 bucks.. i buy it.. no it's not a 1200 dollar hand plane, but it's a tool.. if you only use it a few times, it's just 15 bucks. the up side to planes, they last forever..


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I wish I had only $15 in some of the tools I've only used once or twice…..router bits come to mind. Buy it if you want it, would make a good project to restore and tune.


----------



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Let it pass = 2
Buy it =3

I think I will buy it


----------



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, I bought it. Its in awesome shape and should be fun to tune up and play around with. Might even end up having a decent plane.

Oh, and I found an old Craftsman crosscut saw for $2.50. Its in excellent shape. I am not sure, but the handle looks like bakelite to me. Maybe not though. If anyone knows anything about old craftsman saws let me know.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've refinished an old Stanley and an old Sargent…both turned out real nice and both cut that hard maple smooth as silk! You'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Pictures soon?

Q


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice,
Now you're on the slippery slope toward Galootism (*G*regarious *A*ssociation of *L*overs *O*f *O*ld Tools).
Be sure and look into these LJ links from Wayne C and David, as well as my humble offering about a Sargent rehab

Have fun! and good luck with your new addiction.

And now for an oddly out of context quote from Tim Gunn of Project Runway… Make it Work!


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out how you did that picture…

Q


----------



## Kris1977 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, new here, but ran across the website while looking up a Handyman plane I picked up the other day, so decided to join. I am also pretty new to finer wood working so apologies in advance for any questions that may be too basic or elementary. 
Wanting to round out my shop I have been keeping my eyes open for hand tools, especially planes, calipers, wrenches, squares et cetera. I picked up a couple planes and 2 carpenters squares at an antique shop for a really nice price. Even if the tools are junk they look nice on my mantle. While cleaning the planes I started thinking about why some cost 10 bucks at a flea market and others 150 at nicer shops. What is a hallmark of a plane? Why would one be better than another? And when are you paying more for the brand than actual quality? 
I have 5 total at the moment and the construction seems very similar from tool to tool. Regardless, I agree with the comment about a starter piece. It was only 10 bucks so not worried about it getting abused since I haven't used a hand plane yet. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Kris - Some planes are rare, which makes them expensive, but most aren't. Sometimes you pay a little dealer profit on a plane, which makes them a bit more expensive, but it's definitely possible to get what you pay for if you're selective. Condition, age, type, initial quality level, popularity, etc., are just some of the factors that influence the price of a plane. Last year I wrote a blog about things to look for and things to avoid when buying older handplanes ....it's just a few tips from an amateur, but you might find some of them helpful. Good luck!


----------



## LumberRat (Mar 9, 2011)

I just found a "Stanley" plane online and replied to the ad. The response I got was: *"My husband said he would take $45.00 I am going to tell you now that the name is not on the plane, but my husband is a retired union carpenter and said that it is a Stanley. Thank you."*

Could this be true? I thought all stanley planes had some type of stanley markings…..Need help!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LumberRat. It would depend on the plane. It might be an early plane or perhaps a cheap one from the 50's that would have had a paper label. Hard to tell without a photo or seeing the plane. If it is an early plane, $45 may be a good price. If it is a 50s plane then it would be overpriced IMHO.

Kris - the important thing is to look for quality construction as well as brand. Some planes such as Stanley Bedrocks are high quality tools on par with today's premium planes. I really like planes from the 1910-1920 range from a manufacture date like the one in the photo above (one of my restored planes).

Trice - the one you got will be a good one to play with to get in shape and use. I would suggest you get a replacement blade and chipbreaker ( if you can afford it as a the plane is really only a holder for the blade and a good quality blade helps alot). If you get a new plane, you can simply move the blade to the new plane. My current recomendation would be the Veritas over the Hock as you have less risk that you would need to adjust the mouth for the blade. Also, I belive they come with the backs already flattened and sharpening would initally be easier.

Stanley/Record Cap Irons made by Veritas
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=66868&cat=1,41182

Hock 
http://www.hocktools.com/BP.htm


----------

